

Rate my Startup: Main Street - Tawheed

Main Street helps businesses establish a presence online in 60 seconds. It also pulls in reviews, mentions and photos about your business from all over the social web so that you can promote it to potential customers.<p>Please provide feedback!
======
pedalpete
I think this is a great idea, and you've done a great job of explaining it on
the website.

I also like the way you are getting people to sign-up and seed businesses with
the simple 'we'll give you a sample'.

Really great, loved the video as well.

The only thing I think I don't like is the home page. It's dark, and your logo
could use some work.

Well done, and congrats.

~~~
Tawheed
Thanks for checking it out. I'm probably a little ignorant toward color, I'll
have to look into changing the background.

------
Tawheed
Clickable link: <http://mainstreet.io>

